# Any open bass tournaments coming up



## jeepin_85 (Jan 20, 2012)

Wanted to see if any one knew of any open bass tournaments coming up in the next 3 or 4 weeks.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

Cash For Bass Lake Erie 8-18.


----------



## ja[email protected] (Aug 14, 2013)

GLLS Open Toledo Division at Cullen Park Toledo Ohio.contact me for info


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

finhunters on the ohio river.sept 22, $100/boat no member fee, $10 big bass. usually a great turn out, going out of tanners creek.

would love to have you join us!


----------



## jonzun (Jun 11, 2004)

Pleasant Hill Open this Sunday Aug 18, 7-3pm. $100 entry payout $1000 for first. JONZUN


----------



## jeepin_85 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hey, thanks fellas. Anything next weekend 24 and 25th I believe. Never took a bass boat on Erie. Don't know if Im totally ready for that.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.dobass.com/100PERCENT.html

http://www.dobass.com/2013WEBFORMS/NOAA/CHAUTAUQUA.html

http://www.dobass.com/ohiobasstournaments.html

out of your region... but several make the trip from Central Ohio though 

nip


----------

